# Squid and Microsoft Active Directory

## inn3rpece

Good Day,

I would like to setup squid to authenticate users stored in a Microsoft Active Directory. I would presume that the user will not need to authenticate themselves manually as squid will do this "transparently".

Thanks

----------

## ketjap

http://www.papercut.com/kb/Main/ConfiguringSquidProxyToAuthenticateWithActiveDirectory

There is one of the many howto's.

----------

## neyoobaba

has any one been able to use this howto and got it working?

http://www.papercut.com/kb/Main/ConfiguringSquidProxyToAuthenticateWithActiveDirectory

when i try to reload squid, i get this error

FATAL: Bungled squid.conf line 586: acl InetAccess external InetGroup InternetAccessGroup

Squid Cache (Version 3.0.STABLE18): Terminated abnormally.

please help if i am missing anything

----------

## inn3rpece

 *neyoobaba wrote:*   

> has any one been able to use this howto and got it working?
> 
> http://www.papercut.com/kb/Main/ConfiguringSquidProxyToAuthenticateWithActiveDirectory
> 
> when i try to reload squid, i get this error
> ...

 

Yes, I followed that guide and I was able to retrieve a list of users from AD. I stopped there though because the Windows admin didn't want to add user groups, so I reverted back to basic auth and acls.

That error you are getting is because there's something funny in your squid.conf. It will help if you post your squid.conf also  :Smile: 

L

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Networking & Security.

Its a networking support question

----------

